# NAFA Lotting letters



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone else checked their lotting letters to this next sale ? Couldn't believe my eyes when I looked and have a coyote in the top lot { #429001 } and 2 more in lot #429004 .I don't know for sure which one he is but I'm thinking one of the 2 on furthest right . I know prices are usually lower in this sale than the Feb . one , but sill hoping for a good payday . Just to take the wind out of my sails , a guy on another site told me that this is gonna be the easiest sale to ever get a top lot on cause there are no selects .. Thanx Marty for making my day .. Regardless of what it pays I never thought I'd get a top lot on NAFA , especially when 115,000 coyotes are offered .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, hard work pays off.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

All of those look premium as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx guys , I shoulda had a few more to ship , but quit hunting hides mid Feb to calve . Saw some good ones after that but no time .


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice lookin' fence there! I'd be a happy camper with those too!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Got my check today $155 for my top lot and ave . $101.50 on 16 ,all U.S. dollars ,Canadian converts to 168.95 and 117.50 .. was never happy for exchange til today ..lol ..


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: Looks like your buy'in the beer.LOL. :beerchug:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., I'll have to agree with Cat!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Congrats., I'll have to agree with Cat!!





catcapper said:


> :thumbsup: Looks like your buy'in the beer.LOL. :beerchug:
> 
> awprint:


Yes, I hear that alot.. LOL ..Got a few toys and reloading supplies in mind . A friend told me that the money would at least pay for some of the gas .. I told him I can't even begin there ..LOL.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work C2C that looks like a nice size fox also.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> nice work C2C that looks like a nice size fox also.


I get the odd one , not as many as there used to be . The coyotes have kinda cleaned em out .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

those coyotes fill up the boards on your fence pretty good, looks they had some weight to them, that wolf is going to be the best....standing by!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> those coyotes fill up the boards on your fence pretty good, looks they had some weight to them, that wolf is going to be the best....standing by!


Checked the trail cam last Saturday and no pics of him .. however they do range quite abit and a neighbour 3 miles to the east saw a good one Monday , maybe it was him , maybe not . Heading back in to sit probably this Friday ,you'll be the first to know if I get him Jimmy .. LOL .. OH ,BY THE WAY ...A little extra incentive, the county is offering a $500 bounty on all wolves taken . Like I need any incentive .. lol .


----------

